
Show HN: Overengineered Django side project - p4lindromica
https://github.com/lopopolo/hyperbola
======
strict9
What's the side project? I don't get it. Microblog and contact page isn't a
side project.

~~~
knock-in
Overengeneering a side project is the side project in this case

------
bananicorn
Maybe you wanna overengineer in some html "compression" (stripping out
whitespace, I mean) and cache the result? :P

It's fun (not that your site needs it, it easily loads fast enough) Also, nice
style - what were your inspirations for that? I like the kinda minimalistic, a
bit neon-y styling :)

